# Any other Rosacea sufferers here?



## Louis (Apr 22, 2015)

My _Rosacea__ has flared up again__, my last bout was way back in 1998 so I suppose it's overdue. I know there are worse things but this still sucks.

I called my dermatologist's office and asked for an asap appointment...(drum roll) May 4th is the best they can do.

Are there any other rosacea victims here?  _


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't suffer with it Louis, but I posted this article about it awhile back, might be worth taking a look. https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...Facial-Flushing-and-Pimples?highlight=rosacea


----------



## Lon (Apr 22, 2015)

Seems like all I am doing today is responding to medical problems.

I am having a flare up right now of Acne Rosacea and it's driving me nuts. My dermatologist has me taking doxycycline and a topical ointment called Solantra.  I have had Rosacea for years but just the red face. This Acne Roscea started when I got into my 70"s.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry you're suffering, Louis.  I hope your dermatologist can help you with this.


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2015)

I use Metrogel.  I don't have "bad" rosacea but I get the pink cheeks on occasion.  Metrogel seems to keep it in check.  Trivia: W.C. Fields had severe rosacea.  That's what gave him his "drinker's nose".


----------



## Louis (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks all for the replies. SeaBreeze - your link is very informative, thanks. 

Lon, we must be on the same schedule these days, but my first experience with rosacea was in my mid forties.

Jujube, Doc put me on Metrogel last time - it seems to work along with some pills but I don't remember the name of 'em.

Glinda, Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## d0ug (Apr 24, 2015)

_Rosacea_ is a sign of a gluten intolerance. After you stop eating wheat barley rye and oats it will clear up and if you stay off them it will not return. Mayo clinic says that 1/3 the US population has this problem.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2015)

d0ug said:


> _Rosacea_ is a sign of a gluten intolerance. After you stop eating wheat barley rye and oats it will clear up and if you stay off them it will not return. Mayo clinic says that 1/3 the US population has this problem.


I did not know that. Doug. I've been eating quite a bit of rye bread these last few months. I'll mention that to my doctor when I see him on May 4th. Thanks.


----------

